# pppoe 629 error.



## azfar (Mar 27, 2009)

When I try to connect pppoe after disconecting a previous session I got this error and if I reboot the pppoe system I can connect it but after some time problem again arrives.

/var/log/meesages

```
Mar 27 04:38:46 can ppp[4627]: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Mar 27 04:38:46 can ppp[4627]: Warning: iface add: ioctl(SIOCAIFADDR, 192.168.168.1 -> 203.90.14.38): File exists
Mar 27 04:38:46 can ppp[4627]: Warning: iface add: ioctl(SIOCAIFADDR, 192.168.168.1 -> 203.90.14.38): File exists
Mar 27 04:38:46 can ppp[4627]: Error: ipcp_InterfaceUp: unable to set ip address
Mar 27 04:38:46 can ppp[4627]: Warning: ipv4_Input: IPCP not open - packet dropped
Mar 27 04:38:46 can ppp[4627]: Warning: ff02:6::/32: Change route failed: errno: Network is unreachable
Mar 27 04:38:46 can ppp[4627]: Warning: ipv4_Input: IPCP not open - packet dropped
```

netstat -nr

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            125.108.15.243      UGS         2  2467185    le0
127.0.0.1          127.0.0.1          UH          0       49    lo0
125.108.14.0        ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  UHLWb       1      461    le1 =>
125.108.14.0/24     link#2             UC          0        0    le1
125.108.14.24       00:01:03:02:aa:31  UHLW        1    73899    le1   1191
125.108.14.38       192.168.168.1      UGH         0    11689   tun0
125.108.14.39       192.168.168.1      UGH         0        4   tun0
125.108.14.43       00:17:c5:24:d6:11  UHLW        1   136466    le1    838
125.108.14.45       link#2             UHLW        1        1    le1
125.108.14.51       00:16:76:46:e7:0f  UHLW        1   276394    le1     10
125.108.14.60       192.168.168.1      UGH         0    66411   tun0
125.108.14.60       00:0c:29:a5:d5:ea  UHLS2       1        0    le1
125.108.14.192      ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  UHLWb       1      103    le1 =>
125.108.14.192/28   link#2             UC          0        0    le1
125.108.14.207      ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  UHLWb       1       96    le1
125.108.14.255      ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  UHLWb       1       81    le1
125.108.15.0/24     link#1             UC          0        0    le0
125.108.15.2        00:0c:29:44:41:d4  UHLW        1    38033    le0   1129
125.108.15.3        00:0c:29:ef:3a:45  UHLW        1      644    le0    138
125.108.15.4        00:0c:29:70:2c:62  UHLW        1    17272    le0   1135
125.108.15.10       00:02:a5:7b:d1:71  UHLW        1       30    le0   1191
125.108.15.11       00:0c:29:b7:da:89  UHLW        1       74    le0   1000
125.108.15.22       00:02:a5:79:a4:59  UHLW        1      406    le0   1176
125.108.15.243      00:02:b9:3e:f8:20  UHLW        2        0    le0   1197

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
::1                               ::1                           UHL         lo0
fe80::%le1/64                     link#2                        UC          le1
fe80::20c:29ff:fea5:d5ea%le1      00:0c:29:a5:d5:ea             UHL         lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     fe80::1%lo0                   U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#4                        UHL         lo0
ff01:2::/32                       link#2                        UC          le1
ff01:4::/32                       fe80::1%lo0                   UC          lo0
ff01:5::/32                       link#5                        UGC        tun0
ff02::%le1/32                     link#2                        UC          le1
ff02::%lo0/32                     fe80::1%lo0                   UC          lo0
ff02::%tun0/32                    fe80::20c:29ff:fea5:d5e0%tun0 UGC        tun0
```

I noticed that in routing table there are also entries for those IPs which actualy disconnected and I am also facing the problem from those IPs to connect pppoe.


----------

